# 2003 Murano catalytic converter



## Rchris57 (Jun 18, 2015)

We bought a used 2003 Murano. After getting home we found an invoice stating trouble code P0420, P0725, P1722. p0868 and at the bottom of invoice said "these parts declined by customer: OUTSE. Catalytic converter"


Of course none of this was relayed to us, and the car seems to not want to go when pressing on gas pedal, and then all of a sudden it will take off. It didn't do it on our test drives, but I notice it does it after the car has been driven for over an hour.

Would all of those codes cause the car to not pass emission? Dealer said it had current emission. I think someone got over on us. (My daughter and I )


----------



## stilkus (Sep 30, 2015)

Mine had all emission control codes and still passed emissions here in Germany with flying colours. I just cleared the codes with a Bluetooth obd using my phone seconds before the Test. The Main thing here is WHY did it show these codes? Is it burning oil? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CSUdad1 (Feb 19, 2019)

my 09 won't pass emissions in COLORADO. first time said 02 sensor, bank 2 sensor 2....so I had it replaced. 400 bucks total with labor. Engine light still comes on. Now it's saying air intake codes. WTH


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rchris57 said:


> We bought a used 2003 Murano. After getting home we found an invoice stating trouble code P0420, P0725, P1722. p0868 and at the bottom of invoice said "these parts declined by customer: OUTSE. Catalytic converter"
> 
> 
> Of course none of this was relayed to us, and the car seems to not want to go when pressing on gas pedal, and then all of a sudden it will take off. It didn't do it on our test drives, but I notice it does it after the car has been driven for over an hour.
> ...


The P0420 code means your catalytic converter is not operating at maximum efficiency. Usually this means your catalytic converter needs to be replaced or there is a problem with your O2 (oxygen) sensors. This code would for sure cause the car to not pass emissions.

These three following codes would have an effect on drivability:
The P0725 code is a generic OBD-II trouble code that notes a problem with the engine speed input circuit.
The P1722 code means that the ECU has detected a circuit malfunction with the engine speed sensor input signal.
The P0868 is a generic code that is defined as “Transmission fluid pressure (TFP) sensor –low”.


----------

